# Concept C worm gear upgrade???



## J-ROSS-J (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a concept C and the worm gear keeps sticking on me. I know itâ€™s made of a pretty soft aluminum and Iâ€™m pretty sure itâ€™s been gouged. I have lubed it as well as sent it to 13 fishing yet the problem is still there. Iâ€™m not too impressed with their reel service. They GOB grease inside of the reel. Way too much grease. And the last time i sent it in it came back without the caps on the knobs!!!! I will fix it myself from now on. Now to my question. I thought i read that the worm gear can be swapped out with one from an Abu Garcia Revo making it a stainless gear and much more durable. Is this possible? Canâ€™t find the info anywhere now. Sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## J-ROSS-J (Jan 28, 2013)

No input from any of the reel gurus on here?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I have a couple Revo junk reels in a box. Post a pic of the worm gear with a length measurement. I will see if the ones I have are a match. Also a chance it.might march up with an older Abu as well, and I have plenty of them.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

If this gear, is usable I would be interested as well, left me know what you old want for it.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

You can swap the worm gear on the C with the worm gear from the Z or TX. I did this on my E. I swapped the worm gear and shroud for the TX since it comes with a slick coating and the worm gears on the TX and Z are harder.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Funny you mentioned poor service. 

I had an A that the frame was corroding on. Talked to them and they said send it back. I sent it back and it came back missing a screw holding the side plate. I called them and mentioned it to whoever answered the phone and he said they sell for .98$. 

I reiterated that it went back complete and came back missing a screw. He said he had my email on file and would send me the link to order a screw. I told him they just lost a customer and hung up. 

Smooth reel, but I will not deal with poor customer service.


----------



## J-ROSS-J (Jan 28, 2013)

I understand 100%. Iâ€™ve been trying to order the parts from the TX for over a month and canâ€™t get an email back. Wonâ€™t buy another one.


----------



## 13Fishing (Sep 29, 2016)

*Concept C worm gear*

13 Fishing upgraded the line guide worm gear in the A and C a while back. It is now hard anodized.(you can tell because the color is different) Call 800-508-6013 between 9am-5pm eastern and ask for Steve. Steve can get your new part on the way to you.

The Z has the same worm as the A. The C is different because it has bearings positioned on both sides.


----------



## 13Fishing (Sep 29, 2016)

J-ROSS-J said:


> I understand 100%. Iâ€™ve been trying to order the parts from the TX for over a month and canâ€™t get an email back. Wonâ€™t buy another one.


We are sorry that you haven't heard from us. Try giving us a call directly 800-508-6013. Ask for the Reel Repair/Parts Department. We will get your part out to you. Phone is currently quicker than email.

Additionally all Fishing Tackle Unlimited locations in Texas should carry that part.

Due to our massive growth over the past few years we have had a tough time building the customer service infrastructure to support the rapid growth. We are working very hard to add to our CS department and get emails and calls answered promptly. Changes are happening daily internally to improve this.


----------



## J-ROSS-J (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok. I will give that a try tomorrow. I appreciate the response and can understand your situation.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

13Fishing said:


> We are sorry that you haven't heard from us. Try giving us a call directly 800-508-6013. Ask for the Reel Repair/Parts Department. We will get your part out to you. Phone is currently quicker than email.
> 
> Additionally all Fishing Tackle Unlimited locations in Texas should carry that part.
> 
> Due to our massive growth over the past few years we have had a tough time building the customer service infrastructure to support the rapid growth. We are working very hard to add to our CS department and get emails and calls answered promptly. Changes are happening daily internally to improve this.


Slow the growth and pick up the slack on CS. Good luck to those trying to get parts.

Good that y'all are on this forum.


----------

